# rig trip 5/6



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

We left out of Destin around 10:00. The seas were 1 to 2 so not a bad ride out. Our 1st stop was the Petronus and after a couple of hrs we decided to run to the Ram Powell for the nite. We started by trolling with no luck at that , so we shifted to jiging right after dark for black fin. The first fish we caught was a yellow fin. It was around 65 pounds or so, but still a yellowfin. After the fish was boated and the excitement had worn off a bit , we dropped jigs down again. This time we doubled up, now things were starting to get a little wild. One of the tuna came unbuttoned during a rod hand off to another angler, but the one I had ended up in the boat. This tuna looked to be in the 80 pound class and was alot of fun on a custom calstar with one of those Accurate bx2 reels. After all of this went on we all went to jiging our selves to death, and that is when the blackfin showed up. We caught blackfin all nite long with doubles and triples on many times.Around 10:00 we did run into a couple more yellowfin. One got off and the other found his way to the gaff. At day break we moved to the beer can and there were multiple boats there with the same idea. We could see yellows breaching all around us but they would not take a popper for anything. Oh well time to start our way back to Destin. We did stop by a shallow rig off Mobile bay and pulled up 2 really nice jacks with multiple break offs in the mix. We ended up bringing back 3 yellows , 2 jacks and 22 blackfin and left fish biting on every stop. Sorry about the pictures. They had already started cleaning fish when we snapped a few.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats some fine eatin there. Nice catch.


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

great catch guys. i will be out there soon enough


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good mess of tuna's.


----------



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicely done


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

that's what I call a fishing trip


----------



## Bonehead-GA (Nov 16, 2010)

Matt, looks like a lot better trip than last time. Man, I am ready to get on some big tunas. I'm sure it was a blast. Great report.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul


----------



## Go_Sic'm (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice job Matt and Casey. I've got some spare room in my freezer if you run out of space :thumbup:.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Yummm Yummmm Time!!!! Had some AJ that a friend of mine got Saturday...YUMMMYYYY is all I can say...Will be heading out to the Liberty Ship this weekend to try out my new Saltist TLD 40...Can't wait!!!


----------

